# General > Recipes >  Wheat & Gluten Free Self Raising Flour Bread Recipe

## JSutherland-West

I have a bag of wheat & gluten free self-raising flour blend.
I am wanting to make a loaf of bread with it but can't really find any recipes' for making bread with self-raising flour.
Anyone got any good recipe's?
Thanks

----------


## chocolatechip

Hi, I just swap the normal flour for the gluten free flour but just make it like normal bread. But its alot heavier thats the only thing I found x

----------


## TudorRose

Hi,

I have recently had to make my own bread, pittas etc. wheat and gluten free for my son and as you have found you usually use wheat and gluten free strong bread flour, which can be obtained in the Co-op or Mackays grocers in Thurso.

I do have a new cookbook which uses a mixture of potato flour, gram flour, maize flour and rice flour to make a white loaf, this sounds very good, but I cannot use this myself as my son also has an intolerance to corn products.  If you are interested I can post you the recipe.

As it stands my son is not keen on the gluten free, wheat free loaves I have made but he has enjoyed my homemade pitta breads.

It not easy dealing with intolerances, if you get a good bread recipe, could you pass it on please.

TudorRose  :Smile:

----------


## JSutherland-West

Thanks, I will have a look in Mackay's today. Still not sure yet if it is wheat or gluten that she has intolerance with, but since stopping eating normal bread she has been a lot better.

----------


## captain chaos

Probably not the correct place to post, but I struggled to find gluten free products locally.

I have a gluten intolerance and the Castletown butcher has been making me gluten free sausages and burgers, and he also has a list of the products he does which is are gluten free. I never even thought about normal sausages etc but they are all made with a rusk which contains gluten.
Just another alternative for kids as my son loves the gluten free burgers and he is not gluten intolerant.

Ask Derek or one of his staff in the shop and they are very helpful ( no I don't work there but appreciate the bother they went to to make gluten free products)

----------

